# que hace que sea



## Crescent

Всем добрый вечер. 

У меня немного необычная проблема с переводом, с испанского на русский - наверное, из-за того, что пытаюсь перевести фразу слишком "точно" и буквально, а так как построение предложений в двух языках абсолютно разное - получается.. ну, в общем - вообще ничего не получается! 

Original phrase: _''Desde su primera novela hasta hoy ha seguido escribiendo lenta pero constantamente y siempre en una prosa exquisita y depurada, que hace que si bien su obra no es muy extensa, sea muy valiosa.''

_Вот мой (дословный!) перевод:Со своего первого романа, до сих пор, (до сегодняшнего дня?), она (писательница, о которой идёт речь) продолжает писать медленно, но непрерывно (constantly), и всегда в такой изысканной и очищенной* o) прозе, *которая делает так, чтобы* даже если её работа не очень большая (длинная, многословная), то очень бесценная.

* depurada = очищенный - но в этом контексте звучит нелепо!

Вы видите, фраза настолько "поломана" и исковерканна, что ели похожа на свой оригинал! Но в особенности, меня тревожит выражение "которая делает так, чтобы.." Это - дословный перевод с испанского, но по-русски (согласитесь!) это звучит настолько отвратительно, что даже уши вянут! 

Я с удовольствием выслушаю любые комментарии, критику, или предложения по этому поводу!

Зараннее, большое спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent, я думаю, адекватным эквивалентом слова depurado будет "рафинированный". Его часто применяют именно к литературе, хотя убей меня бог, если я понимаю, что при этом имеется в виду. 

_''Desde su primera novela hasta hoy ha seguido escribiendo lenta pero constantamente y siempre en una prosa exquisita y depurada, que hace que si bien su obra no es muy extensa, sea muy valiosa.''_

Может быть, так?
*Начиная с первого своего романа и по сю пору она пишет неторопливо, но непрерывно, в изысканной и рафинированной манере, создавая вещи хотя и небольшие по объему, но весьма достойные.*


----------



## Rodopea

Здравствуйте,

К сожелению я особо не могу помочь, но сделаю несколько заметок:
1. _до сих пор_ очень хорошо отвечает испанскому _hasta hoy o hasta el día de hoy_
_2. __su obra no es muy extensa -_ в данном контексте на первом месте, что число произведений не большое, а на втором месте можно понять, что они и не долгие. _Многословная_ как-то здесь не подходит_._
_3. depurado - четкий,_ например,... не знаю? _По русски как можно описать модная линия дизайтера? La colección del diseñador italiano, con su línea depurada, fue todo un éxito._
_4._ Вижу, что Maroseika уже заменила *которая делает так, чтобы* деепричастием. По моему это хороший вариант. Тоже самое я делаю на болгарском. 
В данном случае я хотела предложить что придает работе (творчестве) или придавая работе.


----------



## Kolan

*Как и первый свой роман, так и (до)ныне она продолжает  (продолжала) писать неспешно (неспеша), но с постоянством, и всегда в утончённо-набоковской манере, ...*


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Может быть, так?
> *Начиная с первого своего романа и по сию пору она пишет неторопливо, но непрерывно, в изысканной и рафинированной манере, создавая вещи хотя и небольшие по объему, но весьма достойные.*


*Сю* - слишком устарело и выбивается из стиля, я думаю. *Сию* - смотрится чуть лучше.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> *Сю* - слишком устарело и выбивается из стиля, я думаю. *Сию* - смотрится чуть лучше.


Но не так рафинированно и утончённо, как, должно быть, заслуживает писательница.
Кроме того, поскольку пишет она немного, то и слова для её живописания надо подбирать покороче. И тут уже каждая буква на счету.


----------



## Etcetera

"И по сию пору" можно вообще убрать из предложения - оно ничего не потеряет. Наоборот, приобретет - в лаконичности.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> "И по сию пору" можно вообще убрать из предложения - оно ничего не потеряет. Наоборот, приобретет - в лаконичности.


Опасно - уменьшится градус рафинированности и утончённости.


----------



## Etcetera

Не думаю. "И по сию пору" это предложение только утяжеляет.


----------



## tkekte

Что еще за сю?  Я даже манускрипты иногда почитаваю и никогда сю не замечал. Maroseika, pokaż swoje źródła. 

Моя попытка:

С первого своего романа и до сих пор, она продалжает создавать утонченную, без излишеств, прозу, недлинную, но чарующую своей талантливостью.


----------



## Maroseika

tkekte said:


> Что еще за сю?  Я даже манускрипты иногда почитываю и никогда сю не замечал. Maroseika, pokaż swoje źródła.
> 
> Моя попытка:
> 
> С первого своего романа и до сих пор, она продолжает создавать утонченную, без излишеств, прозу, недлинную, но чарующую своей талантливостью.


А про излишества ничего не было!
Посюсюкать же вволю можно здесь: http://search.ruscorpora.ru/?mycorp=&t=100&text=lexform&subcorpus=%CF%CA*&req=%F1%FE
P.S. Под манускриптами вы неужто ж рукописные книги разумеете? Здорово!


----------



## tkekte

Да от паниемаеш Марасеика в школе граматике не учил си, я, моя не знает что продолжает через о пишетЬся [по родственной этимологии с "долгий"] это от все от маей тйомности и ацталасти.   

Марь Иванавна я болши не буду !!!


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> А про излишества ничего не было!
> Посюсюкать же вволю можно здесь: http://search.ruscorpora.ru/?mycorp=&t=100&text=lexform&subcorpus=%CF%CA*&req=%F1%FE
> P.S. Под манускриптами вы неужто ж рукописные книги разумеете? Здорово!


Простите, а зачем сразу переходить на столь резкий тон? То же самое можно было высказать в гораздо более вежливой и уместной форме.


----------



## tkekte

Да, я тоже удивился...   Видимо чем-то мое существование на свете Маросейке досаждает.


----------



## Maroseika

tkekte said:


> Да от паниемаеш Марасеика в школе граматике не учил си, я, моя не знает что продолжает через о пишетЬся [по родственной этимологии с "долгий"] это от все от маей тйомности и ацталасти.
> 
> Марь Иванавна я болши не буду !!!


Прошу прощения, уважаемый tkekte: к сожалению, я не обратил внимания на страну вашего происхождения, а из текста вашего послания вывел сколь поспешное, столь и ошибочное заключение о том, что русский язык вам не родной. Впредь буду внимательнее.
Исправлять же ошибки тут - обычное дело, форум ведь во многом учебно-справочный. Я, к примеру, всегда с удовольствием и благодарностью принимаю такие поправки своих текстов, в особенности написанных на языках, "продолжения которых не знаю".


----------



## Nanon

Etcetera said:


> Не думаю. "И по сию пору" это предложение только утяжеляет.


 
_''Desde su primera novela *hasta hoy*"_ es bastante redundante ...


----------



## Etcetera

Nanon said:


> _''Desde su primera novela *hasta hoy*"_ es bastante redundante ...


Точно. Как-то мы успели почти забыть об оригинальном тексте.
Хотя иногда бывает так, что лучше все-таки несколько сократить текст в переводе, если это помогает передать стиль фразы или просто лучше отвечает нормам языка перевода.


----------



## Crescent

Я вам всем очень благодарна, за ваши ответы и за вашу помощь! 

    На счёт сю и сию - это конечно же, всё очень хорошо, что вы это разбираете да таких подробностей, но давайте не будем создавать конфликтов из-за одной буквы, пожалуйста.   Их в нашем алфавите - ох, сколько! Не из-за всех же спорить. 

    А если честно, то мне больше всех понравился вариант «_до сих пор_», который предложила Rodopea. По-моему, здесь очень хорошо передается смысл оригинальной фразы, и по-русски звучит вполне прилично. 
Etcetera: мне всё таки кажется, что «до сих пор» (или «по сию пору») вполне можно оставить. Оно придает предложению тот смысл, что эта писательница до сих пор пишет свои произведения не спеша, но с постоянством.


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> А про излишества ничего не было!
> Посюсюкать же вволю можно здесь: http://search.ruscorpora.ru/?mycorp=&t=100&text=lexform&subcorpus=%CF%CA*&req=%F1%FE
> P.S. Под манускриптами вы неужто ж рукописные книги разумеете? Здорово!



Maroseika,   Если я не ошибаюсь, то под «без излишеств» tkekte имел ввиду, «_depurada_», ведь так ведь? 

   Как Вы и сами сказали, «depurada» это  - _raffinée_, что, если я все правильно поняла, означает, что проза «точная», чёткая, и не занудная. Иными словами – без излишеств. (Знаете, у некоторых писателей все таки бывает, словесный… Ну в общем, да, знаете. ) 



> В данном случае я хотела предложить что придает работе (творчеств*у*) или придавая работе.



Rodopea, thank you very much again for your wonderful input! 
I really like your suggestion, ''придавая творчетсву'' - it's most certainly a lot better than what I had suggested originally.


----------



## Crescent

Скажите, пожалуйста, что Вы думаете про мой вариант, который образовался после всей вашей помощи? 

 _Со своего первого романа и до сих пор, она продолжает создавать утонченную и изысканную прозу, которая придает её творчеству если не объём, то бесспорную ценность.

_P.S. 



> Да от паниемаеш Марасеика в школе граматике не учил си, я, моя не знает что продолжает через о пишетЬся [по родственной этимологии с "долгий"] это от все от маей тйомности и ацталасти.
> 
> Марь Иванавна я болши не буду !!!


Hehe, tkekte!! ^.~
Пазвольте вас паправеть, пажалуста. Ведь тачнея будет сказать "Марь _Ванна_", ни такле?


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> Скажите, пожалуйста, что Вы думаете про мой вариант, который образовался после всей вашей помощи?
> 
> _Со своего первого романа и до сих пор, она продолжает создавать утонченную и изысканную прозу, которая придает её творчеству если не объём, то бесспорную ценность._


Запятая после "до сих пор" не нужна, по-моему. 
"Проза" - это и есть "творчество", в данном контексте, и немного странно, что первая придает объем второму.


----------



## cyanista

Ну и предложеньице ты выбрала, надо сказать! Уффф! Я прочитала все варианты, потом исхитрилась и еще раз вывернула беднягу наизнанку_.  Что скажете_? Длинновато вышло...

_ 'Desde su primera novela hasta hoy ha seguido escribiendo lenta pero constantamente y siempre en una prosa exquisita y depurada, que hace que si bien su obra no es muy extensa, sea muy valiosa.'

Со времени выхода в свет ее дебютного романа и по сей день она продолжает неспешно, однако с постоянством __творить тонкую, филигранную прозу - вследствие чего ее произведения хотя и немногочисленны, но вместе с тем воистину незаурядны.


_


----------



## Etcetera

Cyanista, your variant is the best one suggested in this thread so far.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Ну и предложеньице ты выбрала, надо сказать! Уффф! Я прочитала все варианты, потом исхитрилась и еще раз вывернула беднягу наизнанку_.  Что скажете_? Длинновато вышло...
> 
> _'Desde su primera novela hasta hoy ha seguido escribiendo lenta pero constantamente y siempre en una prosa exquisita y depurada, que hace que si bien su obra no es muy extensa, sea muy valiosa.'_
> 
> _Со времени выхода в свет ее дебютного романа и по сей день она продолжает неспешно, однако с постоянством __творить тонкую, филигранную прозу - вследствие чего ее произведения хотя и немногочисленны, но вместе с тем воистину незаурядны._


Боюсь, что "творить с постоянством" - не совсем по-русски, "филигранно" никак не соответствует "depurado", а "незаурядно" - valioso (разве важным и ценным не может быть что-то вполне заурядное, т.е. обычное? Напр. золотое кольцо - обычное, но ценное).
Извините, что критикую ваш вариант, мой мне  тоже не нравится, но ведь на этом сайте главное - правильный язык, не правда ли?


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika, большое спасибо за вашу тактичную и конструктивную критику! Теперь по существу.

*М: Боюсь, что "творить с постоянством" - не совсем по-русски...*

Возможно, хотя Kolan, у которого я позаимствовала этот перевод, с вами скорее всего тоже не согласится.  (Если "писать _неспешно, однако с постоянством_" звучит лучше, я согласна на замену.  )

*М: "филигранно" никак не соответствует "depurado"...*

А это почему же? 
*depurado, da *

adj. Pulido, trabajado, elaborado cuidadosamente (WRF)

ФИЛИГРАННЫЙ перен. Очень тщательный, требующий особенного внимания к мелочам и деталям. (Ожегов)

Жаль, если вы не замечаете сходства. 

*М: ...разве важным и ценным не может быть что-то вполне заурядное, т.е. обычное? Напр. золотое кольцо - обычное, но ценное.*

Я бы предпочла анализировать сочетания, а не отдельные слова. Вы, надеюсь, согласитесь, что имеется в виду не материальная ценность, а ценность художественная, которая непременно предполагает незаурядность. Так как немногочисленные, но ценные произведения звучало бы "не совсем по-русски", то я осознанно пошла дальше - и все еще считаю, что правильно выразила намерение автора.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> "писать неспешно, однако с постоянством" [/b]звучит лучше, я согласна на замену.  )


У этого варианта есть существенные недостатки.
Первый, лежащий на поверхности, состоит в ненужной ассоциации с известным продолжением "заслуживающим лучшего применения".
Второй - употребление выражения "с постоянством" без дополнения, в значении "постоянно" устарело. Сейчас оно чаще используется с дополнением: http://search.ruscorpora.ru/?mycorp=&t=100&text=lexform&subcorpus=%CF%CA*&req=%F1+%EF%EE%F1%F2%EE%FF%ED%F1%F2%E2%EE%EC.
И, наконец, третий - "постоянно" находится в одном синонимичном ряду с "всё время", в то время как здесь нужн оподчеркнуть непрерывность процесса.



> А это почему же?
> *depurado, da *
> adj. Pulido, trabajado, elaborado cuidadosamente (WRF)
> ФИЛИГРАННЫЙ перен. Очень тщательный, требующий особенного внимания к мелочам и деталям. (Ожегов)


Боюсь, это несколько формальный подход. 
Разумеется, выражение "филигранная проза" существует. Но то ли это, что хотел сказать автор? Возможно, что и так. Но без более широкого контекста какие у нас основания предполагать, что слово было употреблено не в первом, прямом значении (Limpiar, purificar, perfeccionar), а во втором - переносном?



> Я бы предпочла анализировать сочетания, а не отдельные слова. Вы, надеюсь, согласитесь, что имеется в виду не материальная ценность, а ценность художественная, которая непременно предполагает незаурядность.


К сожалению, не могу согласиться с последним утверждением.
И незаурядная, необычная проза может не иметь никакой художественной ценности (мало ли сейчас изворачиваются писатели, пытаясь хоть чем-нибудь удивить пресыщенную публику?), и вполне обычная, без выкрутасов проза может представлять весьма высокую ценность - за счёт других своих качеств.
Опять же, возможно, именно ваше значение слова valioso имелл в виду автор, но из анализируемого предложения мы можем заключить только одно: автор считает эту прозу весьма ценной.
А почему, можно узнать только из более широкого контекста.


----------



## cyanista

M:У этого варианта есть существенные недостатки.

Что ж, вами перечисленные надуманные недостатки не перевешивают недостатков других вариантов, так что "с постоянством" здесь наименьшее из зол. "Непрерывно", "методично", "неуклонно" не выдерживают критики.

M: Но без более широкого контекста какие у нас основания предполагать, что слово было употреблено не в первом, прямом значении (Limpiar, purificar, perfeccionar), а во втором - переносном?

  Maroseika, почему бы вам не заглянуть в словарь? Там бы вы увидели, чо мной цитируемое значение (*depurado*, а не *depurar*) *первое и единственное*. О таких вещах даже спорить не хочется. 

М: К сожалению, не могу согласиться с последним утверждением.
И незаурядная, необычная проза может не иметь никакой художественной ценности (мало ли сейчас изворачиваются писатели, пытаясь хоть чем-нибудь удивить пресыщенную публику?), и вполне обычная, без выкрутасов проза может представлять весьма высокую ценность - за счёт других своих качеств.
Вы считаете, что незаурядность прозы предполагает "выкрутасы", я считаю, что она предполагает высокое качество. Боюсь, мы с вами и не согласимся.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Maroseika, почему бы вам не заглянуть в словарь? Там бы вы увидели, чо мной цитируемое значение (*depurado*, а не *depurar*) *первое и единственное*. О таких вещах даже спорить не хочется.


Да ведь словарей на свете больше одного. Ну как же можно заявлять о единственности значения такого многозначного слова как depurado? Вот, например, из вашего же источника: depurar - tr. Limpiar, purificar, perfeccionar: depurar el lenguaje. 
Отсюда следует, что, хотя depurado и может означать в общем случае "тщательно отделанный", но при переводе сочетания lenguaje depurado нельзя не учитывать в/у значения глагола и существования устойчивого выражения depurar el lenguaje. Не зная контекста, опасно сужать область значений.



> Вы считаете, что незаурядность прозы предполагает "выкрутасы", я считаю, что она предполагает высокое качество. Боюсь, мы с вами и не согласимся


Да ведь дело не в том, согласимся ли мы с вами, а в том, что негоже переводчику додумывать за автора без особых на то оснований. 
Если невозможно выяснить, что именно имел в виду автор текста, то переводить следует максимально нейтрально, не приписывая автору собственного мировидения.
Что же до существа вашего возражения, то "незаурядный", согласно Ожегову, - "необычный, выделяющийся среди других".
Выделиться же среди других роман может по-разному, в т.ч., разумеется, и необычайно высоким качеством, но ведь далеко не только этим, а и, к примеру, стилем, сюжетом, смелостью, и бог весть чем ещё.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Да ведь словарей на свете больше одного.


Правильно. И дело-то вовсе не в словарях. Я их использовала для того, чтобы доказать вам легитимность перевода, которую вы почему-то упрямо отказываетесь признавать.  Идея использовать "филигранный" была не словаря, а моя, и я ей, признаться, очень горжусь.

Вы противоречите себе, то заявляя, что надо использовать первое значение, а не второе, то вдруг стремясь учитывать все значения разом, почему-то говорите то о золотых кольцах вместо художественной ценности, то о depurar el lenguaje вместо prosa depurada. Я не умею так вести диспут и сдаюсь на милость победителя.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Идея использовать "филигранный" была не словаря, а моя, и я ей, признаться, очень горжусь.


После соответствующей проверки http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=560083 должен признать, что в отношении точного значения слова depurado вы были правы. 
Что же касается valioso, то перевод как "незаурядный" носителю языка представляется менее оправданным, чем просто "ценный, достойный".



> Вы противоречите себе, то заявляя, что надо использовать первое значение, а не второе, то вдруг стремясь учитывать все значения разом,


Мне моя позиция не кажется противоречивой. Она заключается в том, что при недостатке контекста перевод должен быть максимально нейтральным и обтекаемым, а любое отклонение от самого распространённого значения должно быть оправданно.
Но, пожалуй, это выходит за рамки данной ветки.
Ещё раз прошу прощения, если моя критика показалась вам грубой.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> После соответствующей проверки http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=560083 должен признать, что в отношении точного значения слова depurado вы были правы.


Спасибо за ссылку, Maroseika. 





> Что же касается valioso, то перевод как "незаурядный" носителю языка представляется менее оправданным, чем просто "ценный, достойный".
> 
> 
> Мне моя позиция не кажется противоречивой. Она заключается в том, что при недостатке контекста перевод должен быть максимально нейтральным и обтекаемым, а любое отклонение от самого распространённого значения должно быть оправданно.


Я с вами согласна в принципе, но тем не менее считаю мое столь подробно обсужденное отклонение оправданным и обоснованным.  Но уважаю ваше несогласие!

Миру мир.


----------

